# Liquid For Twisp Devices



## Faraaz (18/4/17)

Hi

im sorry for posting this thread but dont find a thread like this

if someone could help me out what liquids could i use in a twisp device ? (besides twisp liquids lol)

Thanks


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Well you can use any liquid that's around 50/50 vg/pg, really. The coil isn't going to care if it's a Twisp liquid or not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/4/17)

Hi,
I have a Twisp Aero and without thinking I put whatever juice I feel like in it. I do not check the VG/PG or anything.
Maybe this will kill the coil faster and if that is a big consideration, then try to stick to 50/50 VG/PG.
Otherwise, just enjoy.


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Liqua is one of the substitutes I use to the twisp range... Although I do find the twisp liquids to be of far superior quality than most other juices.


----------



## shaunnadan (18/4/17)

Faraaz said:


> Hi
> 
> im sorry for posting this thread but dont find a thread like this
> 
> ...



which model twisp device do you have ? perhaps post a pic

some of the older models cannot wick the "thicker" vg juices that alot of vendors are selling.


----------



## Faraaz (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well you can use any liquid that's around 50/50 vg/pg, really. The coil isn't going to care if it's a Twisp liquid or not



LOL the coil doesnt care nor do i, as long as the coil lasts long enough , i dont find 50/50 liquids so easily , any recommendations ?


----------



## Faraaz (18/4/17)

SAVaper said:


> Hi,
> I have a Twisp Aero and without thinking I put whatever juice I feel like in it. I do not check the VG/PG or anything.
> Maybe this will kill the coil faster and if that is a big consideration, then try to stick to 50/50 VG/PG.
> Otherwise, just enjoy.



I have the Aero X, never tried anything in there yet, i have heard the coil will die faster thats why i want to make sure before i use anything else


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Faraaz said:


> LOL the coil doesnt care nor do i, as long as the coil lasts long enough , i dont find 50/50 liquids so easily , any recommendations ?


Well I have a few different ones I used to get when I was too lazy to DIY. Don't want to single out any vendor, really. But personally: I used to buy from SkyBlue Vaping for creamier flavours, and VapeAfrica for fruitier flavours. Both will work very well on Twisp devices. I haven't actually bought a juice in ages though.

But don't limit yourself to those - also check out the supported vendors on the forum. Some are sure to sell 50/50 blends.


----------



## Faraaz (18/4/17)

Amir said:


> Liqua is one of the substitutes I use to the twisp range... Although I do find the twisp liquids to be of far superior quality than most other juices.



EISH , the reason for their prices ? lol 

i love their flavours too, never found anything as good for my other devices , just their prices are high


----------



## Faraaz (18/4/17)

shaunnadan said:


> which model twisp device do you have ? perhaps post a pic
> 
> some of the older models cannot wick the "thicker" vg juices that alot of vendors are selling.



I have the Aero X


----------



## Faraaz (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well I have a few different ones I used to get when I was too lazy to DIY. Don't want to single out any vendor, really. But personally: I used to buy from SkyBlue Vaping for creamier flavours, and VapeAfrica for fruitier flavours. Both will work very well on Twisp devices. I haven't actually bought a juice in ages though.
> 
> But don't limit yourself to those - also check out the supported vendors on the forum. Some are sure to sell 50/50 blends.



Thanks , had a hard time finding a 50/50 so far , will check again


----------



## Faraaz (18/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Well I have a few different ones I used to get when I was too lazy to DIY. Don't want to single out any vendor, really. But personally: I used to buy from SkyBlue Vaping for creamier flavours, and VapeAfrica for fruitier flavours. Both will work very well on Twisp devices. I haven't actually bought a juice in ages though.
> 
> But don't limit yourself to those - also check out the supported vendors on the forum. Some are sure to sell 50/50 blends.


Thanks for that info , surprisingly its the first time i came across VapeAfrica , basically the same thing as Capital T at half the price hmmm


----------



## aktorsyl (18/4/17)

Faraaz said:


> Thanks for that info , surprisingly its the first time i came across VapeAfrica , basically the same thing as Capital T at half the price hmmm


To be honest, their MTL fruit flavours aren't bad. I'm just not a fan of their high-VG DTL flavours.


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Faraaz said:


> EISH , the reason for their prices ? lol
> 
> i love their flavours too, never found anything as good for my other devices , just their prices are high



Pricey indeed but with the other brands you gotta just keep on trying till you find what suits you


----------



## Faraaz (5/6/17)

any other recomandations for 50/50 juices ?

came accros hats e liquid , strawberry was nice, but limited flavours


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

Faraaz said:


> any other recomandations for 50/50 juices ?
> 
> came accros hats e liquid , strawberry was nice, but limited flavours


www.vapourmountain.co.za will make any of their juices to your VG/PG specification. Just leave an instruction in the note section, which you see when you check out. PM @Oupa if you have questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/6/17)

Faraaz said:


> any other recomandations for 50/50 juices ?
> 
> came accros hats e liquid , strawberry was nice, but limited flavours



http://eciggies.co.za/e-Liquidz


----------

